# Pet Food Safety Notice......



## daveomak.fs (Sep 26, 2019)

Pictures might make you ill......


http://www.poisonedpets.com/raw-pet...ine-and-darling-ingredients-fda-issues-alert/


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 26, 2019)

That was one disturbing read for sure.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 27, 2019)

What surprises me is, VET Students tend to be Animal Rights Activists. That there is no complaints about the conditions at the school seems unusual. That would not pass inspection in a Veterinary Hospital or office. Why would instructors and students allow it at school, supposedly the Shining Example of how things are done...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Sep 27, 2019)

I was thinking, those pictures could have been staged to drum up more donations to the "Poisoned Pets" "blog" or what ever it is...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 27, 2019)

Makes sense. I just can't picture a prestigious VET School like Penn State, operating like that. WAY too many PETA members in those schools...JJ


----------

